

Minecraft's Sound Effects With Vim - matsuu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beCy8KJInr0

======
matsuu
cf. [https://github.com/osyo-manga/vim-sound](https://github.com/osyo-
manga/vim-sound)

